# Haunting Vocabulary



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I have began to notice that I use haunting vocabulary in daily, offline life. 

Haunting(apparently "normal" people don't use this as a verb....)
Haunt(most people I know have no clue what this word means)
Curbys(i think you HAVE to be a haunter to know this one)
Haunter(again, people don't know what this means)



I'm sure there are others that I forgot to mention. 

Do you find yourself using these and others in everyday conversation? or am I alone...lol


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh yes, but most of the people I know are so use to me talking about haunting that their use to it haha


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 is starting to use "Curby's" more frequently, but I think only when I'm around


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You are not alone. I find myself explaining what bluckies are. LOL!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> You are not alone. I find myself explaining what bluckies are. LOL!


And buckies - I didn't know they were called anything but skeletons until we started hanging around here


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Curbys was the only term that was very unique from this forum. I put 2 old lawn mowers out to give away since they have major problems on them and it was a curby special since about 3 hours later, they were gone.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I always heard the term Axworthy ghost. Which I always thought was a vendor or the product, so that is how they got the term. But I found out that it is the last name of the guy who made it. Which was Scott Axworthy. Go figure.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Corpsing is the term I've used and gotten questioning looks from folks at work. 

Co worker: What did you do this weekend?

Me: Oh, I was corpsing a bucky.

Coworker: ?????????????????


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

You're not alone! LOL

TOT'er ---- Trick Or Treaters...not a mispronunciation of tater.. 
Blucky and Bucky--and the differences
Haunt
FCG and FCB


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Fangs said:


> You're not alone! LOL
> 
> TOT'er ---- Trick Or Treaters...not a mispronunciation of tater..
> Blucky and Bucky--and the differences
> ...


I used TOT'er just a few days ago lol, person I was talking thought i was nuts lol.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Fangs said:


> You're not alone! LOL
> Haunt


You raaaaaaaang? hehehe


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

JOL - jack-o-lantern
MIB - monster-in-a-box
MNT - make-n-take


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I've gotten strange looks when I mention that I was having a tough time getting the pantyhose on my bucky. My close friends know what I'm referring to cause they're foamers as well, but neighbors on the other hand...


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey Archie, Whats a foamer?

I'll reintrouduce my new term that i posted to DJChrisB's thread about haunt terms, the Higby.

HGGB = Hot Glue Gun Burn. Higby for Short. I really hope this one catches on!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

A foamer is a person who foams at the mouth for whatever field he/she is interested in.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

oh.

Well I guess someone has me beat, I'm not foamy. I'll settle for "preoccupied with monsters and too much free time".


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

After seeing pics of your haunted tiki island haunt, I had you pegged as a foamer. I'm surprised no one has ever heard that term before.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

The Archivist said:


> After seeing pics of your haunted tiki island haunt, I had you pegged as a foamer. I'm surprised no one has ever heard that term before.


I've never heard it before.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I always thought "foamers" was another word for "slugs that have been salted"


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

The Archivist said:


> After seeing pics of your haunted tiki island haunt, I had you pegged as a foamer. I'm surprised no one has ever heard that term before.


I guess I am the foamiest of the people who built haunted tiki island, I am the only one of them here on the forum.

But foamer sounds kinda derogatory and gross, like high school jocks made it up.

When you first said it i thought you meant some one who user too much great stuff!

Now this is foamy:


----------

